# Cool Edit Pro 2.0 Mono/Stereo Problem



## zetka (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ich habe ein Phillips SBC MD150 Mikrofon und das Programm Cool Edit Pro 2.0. Und zwar hab ich das Problem das wenn ich aufnehme, dass es nur die linke Spur aufnimmt. D.h auch auf den Boxen spielt nur die linke Box meine Aufnahme ab, die rechte rauscht da nur wie verrückt. 

Ahja  ich habe Windos Vista. Auf meinem Laptop hat das ganz normal funktioniert und auf meinem PC funktioniert das jetzt nicht so wie ich es will.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe und Antworten

Danke,


----------



## Joschi (5. Dezember 2009)

Habe das selbe Problem mit nem Shure SM58
Bei einer Aufnahme recordet er nur die linke Spur.
Benutz ich mein Headset nimmt er beide Spuren auf, irgendwelche Lösungsansätze?^^


----------



## bokay (6. Dezember 2009)

Das Problem liegt darin dass eure Audiokarten zweikanalige Eingange (Links und Rechts) besitzen, eure Mikrofone jedoch lediglich mit nur einem Schallwandler ausgestattet sind. Das Signal des einen Schallwandler sollte vor der Wandlung entweder auf beide Kanäle aufgeteilt werden oder aber nur auf einem Kanal digitalisiert werden.


----------

